# Need help with a MAch 1



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

*Need help with a Mach 1*

What will it take to race a 2003 Mach 1 with catback, programmer, 4:10 gears, and a 100 shot. I am gonna put a 150 Shot on my 04 GTO, with intake, catback and programmer. Do i have a chance, because he says mach 1's are unstoppable!!!?? :confused 

Thanks
Blake


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> What will it take to race a 2003 Mach 1 with catback, programmer, 4:10 gears, and a 100 shot. I am gonna put a 150 Shot on my 04 GTO, with intake, catback and programmer. Do i have a chance, because he says mach 1's are unstoppable!!!?? :confused
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


I may be wrong on this but I am fairly sure they came from the factory with less than a Cobra had. I think GTODEALER would be happy to show him what unstoppable means. HAHA

You have an advantage over Mustangs. Especially at high speeds, because you have more gear.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> What will it take to race a 2003 Mach 1 with catback, programmer, 4:10 gears, and a 100 shot. I am gonna put a 150 Shot on my 04 GTO, with intake, catback and programmer. Do i have a chance, because he says *mach 1's are unstoppable!!!?? * :confused
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


No car is unstoppable. There is always someone out there with a faster one. One of my coworkers was talking a lot of crap about how fast his '04 Mach1 was. To make this a short story, my brother ran a 13.7 in his stock '93 twin turbo RX-7 to his 13.8 at the track. He was so pissed that the following month he spent around $10,000 for a supercharger + install (I believe it was a ProCharger), intercooler and tune. Mustang Magazine claims a 13.1 from a stock Mach1. But coming from a biased Mustang mag, I wouldn't put to much truth to that claim.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

So a 150 shot you think should take care of his crap!!! haha

Thanks


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I have run a bunch of stock and modded Mach 1's. They are pretty darn hot. Ford rates them at 305hp, but the 99 and 01 Cobra's were rated at 320 and are slower than the Mach 1. Ford really underated the Mach. 
I raced one with a cat-back, programmer, intake, DR's and 4.10's. This guy didn't have nitrous though. He ran a 12.5 to my 12.3 with my old Z06. I'm a decent driver, but it was real close to me losing. With a 100 shot he should be into the 11's if he has DR's and can drive. 
I also ran a Mach with a tune, intake and a fairly good driver. It ran 13.5. I don't remember the speeds for any of these. 
With just a 150 shot of nitrous and DR's there is a guy at Gainesville that ran mid 12's in an auto a4 LS1 GTO.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

with a 150 shot, it should have close to 450 to the wheels right?? well why is a 430rwhp (mach with 100 shot) able to defeat a gto with 450 and a automatic.?

Thanks


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

If the Mach is well driven (Assuming it is a stick) and is on the right tire (ET Streets) high 11s to bottom 12s will be his # with just those mods and a little weight reduction

I would be worried if I were in your shoes... Get a nice stall and a good tire and you will be in a better position. But as it stands now my money is on the Mach...


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

what helps more. A 150 shot, and a stall . or a cam and a stall??


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

neither, a 150 shot with a nitrous cam on a nitrous-designed converter! You stand a VERY good chance of being low 11's on a slick (not drag radial)!

And also stand a very good chance of going home on a wrecker and calling up GTODEALER or TByrne for rear-end parts! lol


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

well jeez yeah, i do want all that but theres something called....ummm.....oh yeah.. MONEY that prohibits me! haha. What the best Stall for the Yank.. to be daily driven with nitrous and all.??? 3,000???


Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

This one, which on the yank site (www.converter.cc) sells for $995

258mm, Posi Lock-Up Clutch w/Kevlar Linings, 6 bolt mounting lugs , lightweight billet cover, 3400 stall, 2.70 STR


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I may be wrong on this but I am fairly sure they came from the factory with less than a Cobra had. I think GTODEALER would be happy to show him what unstoppable means. HAHA
> 
> You have an advantage over Mustangs. Especially at high speeds, because you have more gear.


Yep... I raced a Mach with nitrous (don't know how much), exhaust, gears, and dr's and I pulled him on motor. Don't know exactly how much I would have pulled him 'cause he shut down as soon as I started to leave him..... Needless to say he stopped talking chit when we got back to the parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Seems like every board gives the mustang guys a lot of crap. Truth be told, their motors are ACRES stronger than anything GM puts out. Ever seen a 7 second stock block GM product? (dont EVEN bring up the 3.8l V6, that motor is sent from god)


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

YEah there engines are remarkable, i can just hope to be able to beat a v6 one day....... :confused 
haha

Thanks Mike
Blake

P.S. GTODEALER doesn;t count because with motor you have more than my gto spraying a 1,000 shot.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

hey, GTODEALER has more than a F-14 tomcat on afterburners! lol He is jus playin with yall.........


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hey, GTODEALER has more than a F-14 tomcat on afterburners! lol He is jus playin with yall.........


..... I do know loss... I ran a guy (good friend of mine) with a F-Body, the night before he ran a 6.86 in the 1/8th (roughly 10.7-10.8 1/4) he beat me by a car and a quarter to the 1320 mark (on a deserted street...). What absolutely killed me is he cuts 1.4 60ft's and he got me off the line and I hung from there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

you shouldnt have said that! If a 10.8 car beat you by a car length, that puts you in the 11.0-11.1 range, nwo we all know how fast you are!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you shouldnt have said that! If a 10.8 car beat you by a car length, that puts you in the 11.0-11.1 range, nwo we all know how fast you are!


.... fun fact: I was all motor and he was spraying a 175 shot.... _now_ you know how fast I am. :cheers 
P.S. For all the kiddies out there- after Project Samurai is done, the Fatbitch gets a forged bottom end and BIG shot.... around 300 or so! I'm shooting for low 10's, which shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Who is doing the rebuild? Agostino, Lingenfelter, Rippie, MTI, who?


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats awesome, so the morale of the story is. Even if your car is "fat" if you have a 1,000 hp.. you STILL have a quick car!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

any amount of cellulite can be moved with enough force.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Who is doing the rebuild? Agostino, Lingenfelter, Rippie, MTI, who?


Me... I'll buy the stuff from Texas Speed and Performance and I'll get the nitrous system from a guy on LS1Tech, I like to do ALL of my own work, don't have to worry about someone elses mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

OK, just thought you may have wanted to go with a company so you can get it running faster.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OK, just thought you may have wanted to go with a company so you can get it running faster.


That's why I'm getting the Sammy done....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

got an answer for everything dontcha?!?!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> got an answer for everything dontcha?!?!


I try... that's one of my jobs. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

SO, back to the original topic, getting 04blkgto to beat a mustang.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> SO, back to the original topic, getting 04blkgto to beat a mustang.


Cockblock... oh, wait that was me in the other post...hehehe! :lol:
P.S. 04blkgto is gonna have to spend money to go faster, when he gets a budget he'll start getting some results. Word of advise to him, don't talk chit to guys with modded Mach 1's with nitrous when you have a stock GTO.... it will always end in your demise...... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

hehe, better keep your posts straight, gonna get confusing later. lol


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> don't talk chit to guys with modded Mach 1's with nitrous when you have a stock GTO.... it will always end in your demise...... :cheers


Well it is a Ford so you can hope it will break


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

no hoping to it, all fords eventually break! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no hoping to it, all fords eventually break! lol


Not defending Fords but..... my GTO has broken quite a few times..... :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

with good reason, you have more power than a dyno can handle! lol


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sugar in the fuel tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

evil aint ya? lol


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Sugar in the fuel tank.


I already tried that. I am suprised you didn't know this.... but they have suger filters in the gas tank.. Don't ask me why :confused  They do.. i have seen them.. Yeah GTO DEALER i want to spend money.. but i blew 6,000 in my cobra, and got 2 dollars back from that... :willy: but i don;t talk **** about MAch 1's unless i can back it up. I am just thinking i need to write up a plan and kinda start doing it. I just think nos is the best way now!

Thanks
blake


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> I already tried that. I am suprised you didn't know this.... but they have suger filters in the gas tank.. Don't ask me why :confused  They do.. i have seen them.. Yeah GTO DEALER i want to spend money.. but i blew 6,000 in my cobra, and got 2 dollars back from that... :willy: but i don;t talk **** about MAch 1's unless i can back it up. I am just thinking i need to write up a plan and kinda start doing it. I just think nos is the best way now!
> 
> Thanks
> blake


Just picking on ya... that's what I've done to *EVERY* vehicle I've owned. The first couple of weeks is spent researching and putting a plan together, I'm a very anal and organized person. I've only had one vehicle I didn't get to carry "the plan" through on and that's because it got totaled the second month I owned it..... BTW, my last car was to see how cheap I could get a SRT-4 comfortably into the 12's for and it wound up only being $2k, and I wound up running a 12.5 @ 118mph with a 1.9 60ft., that little bastard was a handfull and it didn't hook up for crap! As much as I miss getting a solid 20+mpg in the city and driving to the track, running 12's, driving home, and still getting 18+mpg, I don't miss the lack of TORQUE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Remember parts only take you so far ... U can race a funny car .. but if he tire hops and slides out off the line you will win ... LMAO ... its about 75% car and 25% driver ... so get him mad or thinking about stuff real hard right before u pull up to the line =) ... unless he is really experienced you will prolly jinx his run HAHAHAHAHA... :willy: arty:

""The mind is the most powerful tool u could ever wield""


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I disagree, because if its 75% car then that means you do only 25% of the work when driving it. A car is NOTHING without a driver, every race is won by driver skill and intimidation factor.


----------

